# .



## Sluchy523 (Nov 6, 2012)

.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 6, 2012)

What you are doing posting like this is called SPAM and it's not cool. That's why  your links were all removed. 
Now as for starting up your own business! Awesome for you! I hope it works out well for you!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 6, 2012)

*While I applaud your entrepreneurial spirit, blatant self-promotion is not in accord with TPF policy.   I am sure however the members will be happy to provide you with suggestions and guidance.*


----------



## Tamgerine (Nov 6, 2012)

Helpful stuff: Your best bet for something like this is going to be word of mouth and networking with locals. As a retoucher you're competing with some heavy hitting companies that can offer more services with more quality and more experienced people, so it's likely your website isn't even come up in search results. It would be easier to deal locally for you and approach people you want to work for and tell them what you can offer.

Not helpful stuff: I personally would not do serious business with someone your age. No offense, but I don't think you can even legally enter into a contract with someone. You'd have to go through your parents to register your business and report taxes, and states have child labor laws that are going to dictate how many hours you can work. I'm not willing to deal with that whole can of worms. If I have a contract with a client and I fail to deliver promised product, they can sue me. I don't think I can sue you effectively if you don't deliver, there isn't any protection for me, and you'd have to be legally represented by your parents. I don't want to deal with parents, I want to deal with a legal business owner. If a client trusts me to be a professional that means they should expect me to deal with other professionals. 

Maybe helpful stuff?: So this is going to kind of determine where you want to look for work, as it is a possibility that most established businesses are not going to want to do business with you. It's kind of like hiring the neighbors kid to mow the lawn, if you want a cheap job done by a kid you hire them, if you want a professional job done you hire a professional, and those are two different target markets entirely. Professionals don't market themselves to the people who hire the neighbors kid, and so on and so forth. 

My suggestion? Target friends and family who need retouching, people your family knows, maybe the church community if you're involved there. You're looking for very small business owners who are looking for a cheap and fast solution to what they need. Does anyone you know bake cakes out of their home, or sell crafts on Etsy, or a small bookshop? Things like that would be your best bet, I think.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't want to be a downer. I REALLLLLLY don't.

But honestly, there is no market for this service any longer. I actually have most of a degree in digital imaging with an emphasis on reproduction. Outside of a prepress environment, I have *never* had a job that specifically involved retouching. I have been interviewed for a position once at a professional photographer's studio, though she opted against hiring a postproduction assistant.

That is probably your best bet, look for an in-house technical job at a photo studio or photographic printer. Prepress is kind of a whole different kettle of fish, but if you want work in this field that's the way to go. But don't think it's the same thing, printing photographs on a press is entirely different.

OH - and I sure as hell hope you're working in a calibrated environment with very high end monitors, otherwise who knows what you're giving your customers.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 6, 2012)

I searched out your website. Your design is great and looks very professional. You did an awesome job with it. Professional student run... is an oxymoron. Either you are a student or a professional. 
Your pricing, however is outrageous for the basic editing you are offering. I can have an image processed for .39 cents and it includes all of your basic adjustments and all but the removal of blemishes/items from  your advanced edits. THat is from from raw.  I can have an image edited to include all of your services and much, much more for $3 by a professional firm aimed at providing top notch, high end, professional quality services.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 6, 2012)

srsly? $3.00?! Do they ship your image off to some overseas sweatshop?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 6, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I don't want to be a downer. I REALLLLLLY don't.
> 
> But honestly, there is no market for this service any longer. I actually have most of a degree in digital imaging with an emphasis on reproduction. Outside of a prepress environment, I have *never* had a job that specifically involved retouching. I have been interviewed for a position once at a professional photographer's studio, though she opted against hiring a postproduction assistant.
> 
> ...


There is a HUGE market in processing for photographers!!! And growing! It's cheaper to outsource at .39 cents a raw image and $3 for actual editing than it is to employ someone in house to do it. There are TONS of them out there doing this now and making money at it.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 6, 2012)

unpopular said:


> srsly? $3.00?! Do they ship your image off to some overseas sweatshop?


I am not kidding you. THis is a HUGE market and every trade show I have been to in the last 5 years has more and more of them. Here. In the US. Doing fantastic work! They cater to the wedding and portrait photographers. 
Shootdotedit and photographersedit are the two that come to mind that have been around forever.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 6, 2012)

If you love photo retouching you may have an interest to join this group as a volunteer.  Good tips there as well.

Operation Photo Rescue's Online Community | The OPR Workshop - Gallery - GP


----------



## nmasters (Nov 6, 2012)

Kudos to you for having the confidence and drive to start up your own website. I wish you success in the future.


----------

